# subs



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking for subs with trucks and skid steer in the Baltimore ,Md area.
Please contact me if you are looking for work.

Thanks


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

Might be interested, I have a 2002 350td, 9ft boss(with wings), and 8 foot spreader

Paul 443-807-0450


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub work*

Paul call me if you are still looking for work I can use you
IM on the road heading home call me after 5 pm

Thanks
Frank 
4436235678


----------

